# neat / cool



## tagalogstudent

Whenever I try to translate the word "cool" into Tagalog, I usually just get Tagalog words that, when translated back into English, mean various synonyms for "cold."

So, when I try to translate "neat" into Tagalog (as "neat" and "cool" share a definition in English, and it is this definition that I am trying to translate), I always get Tagalog words that, when translated back into English, mean various forms of tidy, orderly, or prim.

Ok, I decide to translate something with that same definition that only has that one definition:  Awesome.

When I translate that into Tagalog, I get kasindak-sindak.  Ok, that's fine.  However, when I translate that back into English, I get words like horrid, terrible, and dreadful!

WHAT THE HELL?!

Can someone tell me what the proper Tagalog word to use in this context?


----------



## 082486

i'll try...    correct me if I'm worng...

"Cool" is just an English expression, (For example: She's cool.)
= if you literally translate it to Tagalog without the specific thought, you will really get something like "malamig" and when translated back to to English turns out to be cold...

In this sentences: Cool have different meanings here in Tagalog and when translated back to English you will not get the meaning like cold anymore...
We had a fight before but we're cool now.
My friend doesn't want that bag, because it's not cool. 


For me "Neat" means maayos...

Awesome = Kamangha - mangha
With Kamangha - mangha, maybe you'll get "amazing" if you'll translate it back to English... ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## tagalogstudent

Well, what kind of Tagalog word am I supposed to use in this context, then?


----------



## DotterKat

You intend to use *neat* and _*cool* _as colloquialisms so you have to choose an equivalent that is equally informal. For a sentence like _She is awesome, _you could say:

Ang *galing-galing* niya talaga!

OR

*Nakakabilib* siya talaga!

Either of the sentences above will mean that the person is great, awesome, cool, neat, sensational, swell, etc.


----------



## tagalogstudent

Well, maybe not a person, but what about a thing?

"Video games are cool."

"Pizza is cool."


----------



## xtech

wala kasing puedeng tagalog para dyan eh

pero ito ang sinasabi namin na medyo malapit dyan
ito naiisip ko:


ang galing ng video games
oks na oks ang video games
ka-adik ang video games
sobrang ok ang video games

gusto ko pizza
Sarap ng pizza


----------



## 082486

For me I will use...    ♥ ♥ ♥

"Video games are cool." = Astig ng mga video games.
       Astig is only an expression.
"Pizza is cool." = I really can't think of the exact translation.
       I would say, Okey ang pizza.


----------



## tagalogstudent

082486 said:


> For me I will use...    ♥ ♥ ♥
> 
> "Video games are cool." = Astig ng mga video games.
> Astig is only an expression.


When I translate "astig" into English, I get "brute" or "thug"




> "Pizza is cool." = I really can't think of the exact translation.
> I would say, Okey ang pizza.


So, are you saying that I should use more specific adjectives, appropriate to the nouns that I'm describing, as opposed to an all-encompassing adjective like "cool?"

E.g.

"Videogames ay nakalilibang."

and

"Pizza ay masarap."


----------



## Cake.

That is correct, there is no exact translation for "cool" or "neat" in the general usage that it has in English.

As to "astig", yes, that is the literal translation but conversationally, it is the closest you can get to the usage of "cool" that you are looking for and it is mostly safe to use but it is still not applicable to all situations.

As to your examples:

"Ang mga videogames ay nakakalibang" translates to "Videogames are fun".

If you wanted to say "Videogames are cool", "Ang mga videogames ay astig" captures the idea much better but that syntax, while completely correct textbook-wise, sounds odd in conversation. "Ang astig ng (mga) videogames" sounds much more natural.

Similarly, "Pizza is cool" as a declarative sentence translates to "Ang astig ng pizza". But the translation can vary depending on usage. For example, as a response to a question like "What do you want to eat?", "Pizza is cool" with the meaning "Pizza is fine/okay", you say "Okay ang pizza".


----------



## 082486

Astig means a lot, it depends on how you use it in the sentence (also:the thought)and on how you say or deliver it. 

If you're only starting to learn you can use specific adjectives to the nouns that you are describing but the translations you get will sound so formal. Sometimes the translation is very literal but you can always rephrase it in a more conversational manner.


----------



## karmllean

I'd translate "cool" as "ayos," "okey," or "astig" in Tagalog.
Neat, I'd say "ayos" too.


----------

